# Are any of these roos?



## Angel0713 (Jun 14, 2014)

Hello everyone,

new to forum and to raising chickens. I really need help with these chickens. One has been crowing and since we have 10 "hens" we can't seem to figure out which one is the roo. We can't have rooster here so we really need to find out quick. Can anyone tell by these pictures Forgot to mention they are about 12 weeks. We have 2 slw, 4 rir, 2 EE and 2 white leghorns.

Thanks,
Angel


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

The top pic lopks like a roo.


----------



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

Agree with LW! The SLW in the top, middle in the bottom is a roo. Look how the tail feathers point down. Also, the saddle feathers next to the tail are thin and narrow. Up to the molt about 14 weeks, all chicks have hen looking "henny" feathers. At that time, the roos fall out and roo feathers start to grow. The pullets will remain wide and rounded. Also, Wya roos have a wider comb and bigger legs/feet at an early age. Hope that helps!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

back2simplelife said:


> Agree with LW! The SLW in the top, middle in the bottom is a roo. Look how the tail feathers point down. Also, the saddle feathers next to the tail are thin and narrow. Up to the molt about 14 weeks, all chicks have hen looking "henny" feathers. At that time, the roos fall out and roo feathers start to grow. The pullets will remain wide and rounded. Also, Wya roos have a wider comb and bigger legs/feet at an early age. Hope that helps!


i too vote for the rooster in the top pic

fine looking boy


----------



## Angel0713 (Jun 14, 2014)

Thanks everyone.. I just hope we can catch him soon so we know for sure. 

Angel


----------



## Angel0713 (Jun 14, 2014)

We found a great home for our little roo He was a pretty one but can'thave any roosters here.  Hopefully the rest are girl's.  I would hate to have to get rid of more, even if they will go to a good home.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

The other 3 look to be hens to me. 


Jim


----------

